# What new releases do you want to play in 2015?



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

For me It's persona 5 , Metal Gear and the translated version of Yakuza 5.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

i have a backlog of games to get to in 2015. like dragon age, alien..i'd like to cheaply play a few games like thief, wolfenstien and oddworld new n tasty

But NEW new games: metal gear, batman arkham knight, witcher 3, the division (seems a little too good to be true at this point though). probably forgetting some


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Star Citizen
No Man's Sky
Dungeon fighter Online


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Witcher 3


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Esteban said:


> Witcher 3


All that matters.

Though I might have to buy a Wii U for Zelda and Star Fox.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't really care much about anything, besides MGS V of course. I've never been more excited for a game in my life. I also can't wait for Battlefront I guess.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

All of them, as usual =P What tops my list, however, goes as follows:

- Beautiful Batman, You Sexy Devil (not official title)
- The Division
- Metal Gear Solid V
- Hotline Miami 2
- Witcher 3
- Mortal Kombat X
- Star Citizen
- Star Fox


The only game I don't want to play is that hideous Battlefield: Hardline :no


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Zone said:


> The only game I don't want to play is that hideous Battlefield: Hardline :no


It pisses me off that they're trying to turn Battlefield into a yearly release. You just know they're going to charge another 50 dollars for premium, bunch of greedy *******s. That game should just be a mod.

I'd rather they just release more maps for bf4 or a weapon pack or something. We don't need another battlefield game so soon, especially since their single player campaigns tend to be terrible.

I played the beta for hardline and it was basically just a reskin. I really hope that game flops.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

I wanna play destiny 2 , cause university is getting hard on me


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Esteban said:


> It pisses me off that they're trying to turn Battlefield into a yearly release. You just know they're going to charge another 50 dollars for premium, bunch of greedy *******s. That game should just be a mod.
> 
> I'd rather they just release more maps for bf4 or a weapon pack or something. We don't need another battlefield game so soon, especially since their single player campaigns tend to be terrible.
> 
> I played the beta for hardline and it was basically just a reskin. I really hope that game flops.


Agreed and aGREED  EA tried to annualize Battlefield's formula with the Medal of Honor reboot and failed miserably while tarnishing Medal of Honor in the process. Medal of Honor became a watered down Battlefield and that's fun. /sarcasm


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

bancho1993 said:


> For me It's persona 5 , Metal Gear and the translated version of *Yakuza 5*.


Yakuza 5 is getting a western release finally!?


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

new Zelda
Xenoblade X
Persona 5
Devil survivor 2: Record Breaker
Cubivore 2


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

dead or alive 5 oh man can't wait!


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Okhrana said:


> gta v on the pc.


++++++

anyone else gonna buy it? maybe we can play together


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> ++++++
> 
> anyone else gonna buy it? maybe we can play together


I thought you dont like buying games 

I will be buying gta v for PC at some point too as well as

Witcher 3

AC: Rogue (PC)

No Man's Sky

Dark souls 2 remastered

Hellraid

AC: Victory

+ w/e else looks good. I will not be pre-ordering anything ever again after this year and will be super careful with ubisoft games so I dont get burned again.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Hmm...this is what I can think of off the top of my head, but I'm probably leaving a few out.


Grand Theft Auto V PC
Batman: Arkham Knight
Tekken 7
Street Fighter V (I'm hoping it'll be a late 2015 release, but it'll probably be 2016)
Dark Souls II: Scholar of the First Sin
Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain
Killing Floor 2
Pillars of Eternity
Witcher 3
Torment: Tides of Numenera

And a few games that are technically "out" in early access, but I'm hoping will be finished in 2015:


Distance
Satellite Reign
Grim Dawn

Unfortunately, my broke *** won't be able to afford to buy most of these at release and I'll end up having to wait a while after release for them to go on sale. ¬_¬


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> ++++++
> 
> anyone else gonna buy it? maybe we can play together


I might do when i upgrade my pc in a few months. Heard it will run at 60fps so could motivate me to upgrading my machine. But yeah if i do get it would be up for online play.


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Kiba said:


> Yakuza 5 is getting a western release finally!?


Yeah it's going to be released on the psn store sometime in the summer. I can't wait for the day I download and play it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm quite upset that bloodborne is PS4 only. Loved Dark Souls 2 and this looks fantastic.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Gta V for PC
The Division


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I forgot about The Resident Evil Remake HD.

Can't wait to get my hands on that one.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Bloodborne
MGS V
Pillars of Eternity
Torment: Tides of Numenera
Uhhhhhh....a bunch of other stuff I'm forgetting right now


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Evil Within
NBA 2K15


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Metal Gear Solid V


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Batman: Arkham Knight and MGS V: The Phantom Pain.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Mortal Kombat X
Tekken 7
Ultimate Monster Hunter 4 if it comes out in the US
Mass Effect 4 if it comes out in 2015
Batman Arkham Knight


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

OH! Metal Gear Solid V FO SHO!!


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Witcher 3
Unchartered 4
Star Wars battlefront 3
Arkham knight


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Uncharted 4, Dying Light & Arkham Knight, if I get a PS4


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Final Fantasy 15
Zelda WiiU

It sucks that I don't have a PS4 or a WiiU and would have to buy each system to play each game.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Zelda Wii U
Majoras Mask 3d 
Gta 5 on pc 

And Mount and Blade Bannerlord if that even comes out next year.


----------



## uffi (Dec 26, 2014)

Uncharted 4


----------



## Misasan (Dec 28, 2014)

Kingdom Hearts 3 and Persona 5. Oh, and the new version of Dead or Alive 5.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I forgot to mention Rainbow Six Siege (though, I don't have high hopes for a 2015 release). R6S is my second most anticipated.


----------



## Joe H (Jul 30, 2011)

No Mans Sky, Witcher 3, Uncharted 4 and there are probably others I've forgotten.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Not a goddamn thing. They all look like steaming piles of crap.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

My most anticipated is Hellblade. From the creators of Heavenly Sword, my first PS3 game. It's like the antithesis of that premise, like a dark mirror version of Nariko.




PS4 EXCLUSIVE! AHHWW YEEEEAH!









My second goes to Mortal Kombat X (According to Netherrealm Studios, pronounced "ex" not "10." Hrm. Wonder why?) A lot of characters died in the last one and many were the good guys. Handful of new characters, tweaked fighting system. Can't wait.




Chose Quan Chi because he's the master necromancer that brings Shinnok, the boss of the game, to return from the Netherrealm. 

I'm wary of the $ for getting access keys to content that's locked on your disc, as opposed to actual add-ons, like with Injustice. Though they didn't seem to do that with MK9, so...

Tied for second, I think goes to Astebreed. Reminds me a lot of Zone of the Enders, so I like that. And I'm not even into mechsuit kind of games or themes. Definitely some Gradius gameplay mixed in, even REZ, and that makes it look even more fun.




It's coming to PC first, but PS4 is getting a port. And probably others.

Silent Hills. FPS using the likeness of Norman Reedus and master of dark fantasy and horror Guillermo del Toro is involved? Sounding cool. I'm in.




It's just a peek. There's better vids of Silent Hills. I wonder why it's plural. Hrm.

Tekken 7, of course. It's a Tekken. 




I have a much better guess that Tekken 7 will make you pay for access keys as DL on you content, which is b.s. They did that with 6 and Tag 2 and Revolution. Course the latter's free-to-play, and the irony of free-to-plays is that you have to pay if you want to be good at the game. Heh.

Final Fantasy XV. Little worried. XIV sucked major moogle minge. But maybe they'll improve things?




I've already gotten news about Final Fantasy XVI having 6 parts, trumping X & XIII. Meaning, there'll be a FFXVI, FFXVI-2, FFX-3, FFXVI-4, FFXVI-5, and FFXVI-6. Very weird.

Anyways...moving along...

Until Dawn is intriguing. A survival-horror based less on action and more reaction/choices made, like Heavy Rain or Beyond: Two Souls. It's like Saw setting with Michael Myers instead of Jigsaw.




Who's afraid of clowns?  I'm more interested in this than Evil Within, not that I wouldn't play that game by any means.

I here people b*t(#in' about this game, but inFAMOUS: First Light looks great.





Bloodborne looks like a fun hack n'slash. Anybody remember Nightmare Creatures from PS1? I swear that two game series inspired Bloodrayne. But yea, this seems like a mix of Nightmare Creature, Darksiders and Shadows of the Damned. Very cool.





FINALLY!





God of War "4" is coming out, and it looks like Kratos, coming off of Ascension, is heading north-east and taking on Norse Gods. Then again, I've seen pics of him heading south-east to Egypt, so... Could be fan-pics. Sony said Norse is a definite, but maybe he'll be finishing up Europe and then going to Africa or Asia to fight their multitude of pantheons from each country. Who knows. But it's happening. Might be 2015, might 2016, but again, it's happening. Would love to see him/be able to fight Loki, Thor and Odin, let alone Bast, Anubis and Ra. Exciting. He went from demi-god to God of War to God-Slayer. This series is great.

Resident Evil remade again?! Didn't Gamecude do that already. Just port RE0 for non-Nintendo owners finally, then I'll be happy. Haven't played the first Revelations, but the second looks intense.

Also, where's the f*(# is Beyond Good and Evil 2, Ubisoft? I mean, come on. An installment for Assassin's Creed doesn't have to be every single year. Get to it.


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Devil Survivor 2: Break Record
Shantae: Half-Genie Hero
Hotaru no Nikki
Project Mirai

& I don't have the systems for them but: 
Splatoon, Tekken 7, Battlefront, Kingdom Hearts 3, Zelda U


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

dreamfall chapters book 2!


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Doom's multiplayer will beat them all god willing , call of duty is doomed


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Sometime in 2015. That's all the news they've given.
http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Season_3_(Video_Game)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

*Games I'm looking forward to:*

GTA V PC release finally :boogie
No Man's Sky 
Life Is Strange - Time travel :3 and I loved the Butterfly effect, so I'm hoping this'll be good.

*Games I won't be playing due to lacking consoles but do look good:*


Tekken 7 - unless rumours about it being released on PC are true, but as no Tekken game ever has been I can't see why they'd suddenly change now and also:



> I said I'm high-end PC gamer and ancient Steam user million times.
> Stop asking "Waaaa! PC PC Waa mama!!". Play PAYDAY2 or sleep well kids!


- Katsuhiro Harada.

Yeah... So I won't hold my breath for that 

It also uses Unreal Engine 4 which is incompatible with PS3.

 Zelda U - I've never owned Nintendo consoles other than the handheld ones (and still don't have a 3DS) the only Zelda game I've played is phantom hourglass. This game looks so pretty though ._. my favourite art style.

Everybody's Gone to the Rapture - PS4 exclusive - There's still very little information about this game... Probably will end up not coming out in 2015. I'm excited to see a post-apocalyptic video game set in England though  (I'll be playing this when you all have PS6's or something)

*Other stuff that intrigued me (some may not be released in 2015):*

Rime - Another PS4 exclusive






Inside (By creators of Limbo)






Ori and the Blind Forest:






Saints Row Gat Out of Hell:






Because lol

Shelter 2:


----------



## baxter2014 (Nov 15, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> *Games I'm looking forward to:*
> 
> GTA V PC release finally :boogie


Me too. I mainly get the PC version because of the modding community.

A great example is this police mod for GTA IV 

https://www.lcpdfr.com/


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Persona 5, Zelda U and Xenoblade X. I wanna say Silent Hills and FFXV but who am I kidding, they won't be out till next year at the soonest.


----------



## Marv1991 (Dec 16, 2014)

No Man's Sky
H1Z1 (Beta)
Albion Online (Alpha/Beta)
Grand Theft Auto V (PC)
Evolve
Dragon Ball Xenoverse
Battlefield Hardline
Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain
Star Wars: Battlefront
Tom Clancy's The Division
Uncharted 4: A Thief's End
Warhammer 40,000: Eternal Crusade

And probably a load of others that I'm yet to discover.

Not enough time to play all these games D: I still have a lot of already released games I still need to play.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Batman arkham knight


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Witcher 3
Batman: Arkham Knight


----------



## Devin01 (Oct 17, 2012)

Zelda Wii U
Majora's Mask 3D
Star Fox


----------



## Deadhouse (Sep 6, 2014)

Blood Borne
MGSV
The Witcher 3
Uncharted 4
Final Fantasy Type 0 HD
Grim Fandango: Remastered
Broken Age: Act 2
No Mans Sky
Persona 5
Yakuza 5
Hotline Miami 2
Dark Souls 2: Remaster (depending on how different it looks) 
Just Cause 3 (although could be 2016)
(I really want to say Kingdom Hearts 3 and Final Fantasy 15... but that's almost certainly 2016 at the earliest )


----------



## JasonHerbalExt (Sep 4, 2013)

God of War
Devil May Cry


----------



## random lonely man (Dec 17, 2014)

obduction from cyan (the myst makers)

the witness

dreamfall chapters book 2

broken age act 2

massive chalice

over.....i dont know the name overwatch...the shooter from blizzard


----------



## matt355 (Jan 13, 2015)

Metal gear solid phantom pain


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hoping that Final Fantasy 15 comes out this year but in terms of games that are definitely coming this year: Final Fantasy Type-0, Xenoblade Chronicles X, Zelda Wii U, The Witcher 3, Batman Arkham Knight, Bloodborne and Tomb Raider


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, ****... Just read that Hotline Miami 2 has been refused classification in my country, so it's not going to be sold. I loved the first one. And such a good soundtrack. I'm going to have to find a way around it if I want to play it. What a joke, bull**** censorship...


----------



## HarrySachz (Jan 4, 2015)

I've never played either of the Witcher games, but Witcher 3 looks amazing. I don't have a PC built for gaming, I think, so I could watch playthroughs of the first two games on YouTube to get the story more. 

The HD remaster of the Resident Evil remake releases in just five days, so I definitely want to get that. The screenshots I've seen so far look amazing. 

And speaking of Resident Evil, Revelations 2 is another one.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Battleborn looks really interesting. 




High fantasy meets super-scifi in an FPS-styled MMORPG. _Hrm._




 Multiple platforms for all consoles and PC, I believe.


----------

